# How similar are Muscovado and Jaggery (palm sugar)?



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

I have used muscovado a few times and love the flavor, but am not as familiar with jaggery (palm sugar) and would like to try it in some desserts. How similar are they in flavor and consistency?


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

*Muscovado* is a moist, fine sticky-textured sugar. It has the flavor depth of molasses w/out the pungency. Light muscovado is excellent in baked goods, toffee sauces, and for making tomato relishes & chutneys; whereas the more intense flavour of the dark version is ideal for fruitcakes, marinades, and chili sauces.

*Palm Sugar*: Made from the sap of various palm trees; it is available in both dark & light styles -- the former being stronger flavoured. Palm sugar is most commonly sold shaped into cylinders, round cake-like pieces, or as in thick liquid form in jars, sometimes labelled "palm honey." The former type needs to be shaved or grated before use, while the latter is mostly used as a spread on sweet breads and in confectionery. Thai palm sugar is the most highly prized.


----------



## lamington (May 2, 2003)

The most important comment to add: they taste different! Muscovado is strongly molasses-y, while dark jaggery is a bit more like a mild brown sugar, with slightly burnt caramel-coconut overtones.


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

Thank you so much for the info. I like the flavor of Muscovado, so I am glad to know Palm is different. I won't go making any substitutions without experimenting first.


----------

